# The Shadow Farm



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have been holding off on posting these pictures for a while...but I am about to bust. I placed an order from The Shadow Farm the incredible creations of our own Dave the Dead, and I have just got to share them with my forum family. I bought 3 pieces and I have to say, each one is just an incredible work of art. I am totally in love with each and every one....and I will treasure them forever. 
The first one Dave had titled Quasimodo...and I totally get that from this little guy...but when I saw him him in person....I had to change his name...for me he is John Merrick, the Elephant Man...the same sad story as Quasi, but there is something long suffering in his eye...well you would have to hold him to feel his pain....and he has his cape gathered in such away around his body as if to protect him from the cruelness of the world outside...he just kind of breaks my heart......

















Next is Sir Webley, and I left his name as it was...he seems a crumudgeony old crone, as old as time itself and bitter and full of no kindness or compassion or tolerance for anyone that is not himself...hmmmm..I have days like that.......









And last, but certainly not least is my favorite (if I were to pick a favorite) "The Hatchling" and it is so extraordinary. I took several pictures trying to capture the depth of detail and the sense of new birth of something long dead...can that even be? Well be it is! It is unbelievably fantastic! Dave is truly an artist of the ages....and I am more than proud to gleefully own these three unique pieces. Now for me...every day is Halloween! Thanks Shadowfarm, thanks Dave.................

















I am so thrilled with my new art, and I will proudly display them in my home, 365 days a year. Even my very "un-Halloweenie" husband thought they were pretty incredible, and that is saying something because he usually just shrugs at me when I buy a Halloween related item. Do yourself a favor, go on Etsy and buy one, or two, or three....but hurry....I may be going back...............


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Wow, P5 those are pretty slick!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think we're up to seven or so Dave the Dead creations on display in our house. He does amazing work and each piece suggests a story.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

P5 said I could share my Shadow Farm creation in this thread so here is my little birdie. I don't let him outside often, he usually stays in my curio cabinet.










Legend says there once existed a small bird with a song so dissonant and mournful that it had the ability to wake the dead. This item was found in the bottom of an abandoned cistern during an "Urban Archeology" project. It is believed that this small bird was the sole cause of the 1804 Zombie Rebellion.

Come on Roxy. P5 and I showed you ours, now you show us yours.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are a few of them:

Frankenthug:










Skull-headed creature:










Top Hat Guy and the Winter Reaper. Bonus figure in this shot is the custom Ghoul Friday minion pin up made as a gift for Spooky1 (the lovely creature with the blue face):










Top Hat Guy with the beauteous Pumpkin Pin Up custom made for Spooky1 by Dave. The creature with the red hat is a Christmas gremlin:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing artworks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

P5 and Roxy, those are some beautiful pieces. I'm always oh his site with my wish list, so I recognize several of the pieces. I love to see what others choose. I have another one I need to get a picture of.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love Dave's craft! Good for you guys for owning some of it.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

All of Dave's work is fantastic. Here's the pumpkin I won from his blog (with the extra goodies he threw in)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh! I love your pumpkin. Lucky you.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

It's like a Tim Burton movie brought to life (but better)!!

Nice art! Nice purchases


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Remember the Sesame Street game, one of these things is not like the others? Well, can you tell which ones of these just doesn't belong?










Sister Scary Margaret is a Nun that doesn't know when to quit. She has continued terrorizing the school children well past her death....many say they aren't even sure she actually was ever living at all.










You can see why, when I saw her I just couldn't resist her.


----------



## TheHauntedTunnel (Aug 5, 2012)

Those are pretty sweet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scareme, you are so demented


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Scareme has the most amazing set of collections!! NUNS! Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I keep my nun collection in with my saints collection. When you've led the kind of life I have, you can never have too much insurance.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and pix of my minions in their new homes.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool..i will have to check Daves site out now!!


----------

